# Ecommerce: Volusion/BigCommerce/Core Commerce/Shopify



## 1skinnyzor (Oct 25, 2013)

Been Researching all the hosted Ecommerce sites:

What are your experiences with:
1)Volusion
2)BigCommerce
3)CoreCommerce
4) Shopify
5)Fortune 3

Currently I'm averaging about $200 sales a month.

Thanks,
Eileen
Zor's Blingz & More


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

im going with volusion. seems like the best one out there support simplicity etc. little expensive side but its a no headache solution. if u go with 35 plan u should be set i need some extra stuff so im going with 75 a month. i tried all but fortune 3


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I really liked BigCommerce when I used it. I needed an online product designer so I moved to a different platform. 

It was easy to use and customer service was really helpful when I had questions.


----------



## himynameisphil (Aug 19, 2014)

BigCartel.com is pretty good. Might be an option for you.


----------



## MySacNightLife (Jun 11, 2014)

I shopped all of those e-commerce sites and starting out I wanted a little more control on the look and feel of my site. 

I plan to use WIX.com with a shopify add-on. Looks legit so far. Hope to launch next month.

BigCartel is a perfect go to site for the beginner.


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

I have had a volusion site for a couple of years now.. I have been very happy with their support and they are very easy to learn and use. I am not too familiar with the others, however, I can say that I have had no problems or issues with volusion that they could not solve.


----------



## promotionsonline (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks to this threat.. We are getting chance know wholesale market through this site.. Thank you.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Shopify seems to be right for us


----------

